# Want a new avatar? (blatant abuse of mod powers inside)



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

So, it's Sunday afternoon, I'm bored and just had a stupid idea... Want a new avatar? Then post in this thread and I'll give you a new random avatar for free, that's right, FREE! If you don't like it then simply change it back, at the risk of being permabanned deemed false

Anyone game?


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be the first and say go for it provided you don't give me goatse as an avatar


----------



## Piro (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm game lol


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweeeeeet, but who is it?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

MFB said:


> Sweeeeeet, but who is it?



I wish I knew, he looks so pleased with himself, I just wish the av limit was a bit bigger so the world could fully experience his smugness. Oh well.. I'll try to give it an embiggening later.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't take any of my posts seriously now that I picture that dude reading them with his cocky smile and somewhat leisure suit


----------



## Piro (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO. wow...... just wow...... all im scared of is people thinking thats me....


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Piro said:


> LMAO. wow...... just wow...... all im scared of is people thinking thats me....



You roll the dice, you pay the price


----------



## Piro (Jan 25, 2009)

w/e funny enough for me. Could be alot worse lol


----------



## Aaron (Jan 25, 2009)

hit me


----------



## dpm (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm game, go for it


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I'll have a go too


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 25, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Aaron said:


> hit me





dpm said:


> I'm game, go for it





Paul Malmsteen said:


> Yeah I'll have a go too





Metaljim said:


> Add me to the list.



Done!


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2009)

Poor Paul Malmsteen 

Holy shit, didn't see Aaron's either


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn, why did I get the horrible one?


----------



## dpm (Jan 25, 2009)

I quite like mine, not sure about Paul Malmsteen's though


----------



## nespythe (Jan 25, 2009)

bring it


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

nespythe said:


> bring it



Done!


----------



## nespythe (Jan 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!


I actually like this one more than my original one. Thanks!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

nespythe said:


> I actually like this one more than my original one. Thanks!



Sweet! Now I won't feel so bad when everyone else bitches about theirs (sorry Paul)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 25, 2009)

Hit me


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm game, I still haven't uploaded a new one


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Hit me





Ramsay777 said:


> I'm game, I still haven't uploaded a new one



My wish is your command!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

This should be funny! Go ahead.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> This should be funny! Go ahead.



Womens' rights are NOT a laughing matter


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jan 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Sweet! Now I won't feel so bad when everyone else bitches about theirs (sorry Paul)



I think it is hilarious, I am just worried what people will think if they haven't seen this thread lol. I am still keeping it  (at least for a couple of days anyway )


----------



## gaunten (Jan 25, 2009)

ah what the hell, I'm game too!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> This should be funny! Go ahead.



Wow! Thanks a lot -


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Womens' rights are NOT a laughing matter


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 25, 2009)

Do your worst


----------



## TimSE (Jan 25, 2009)

do me


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


>



anyone else noticed how the one in the back looks on the left? 



and How long do I have to keep you Avatar on if you do me?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

gaunten said:


> ah what the hell, I'm game too!





caughtinamosh said:


> Do your worst





TimSE said:


> do me



Done!



twiztedchild said:


> and How long do I have to keep you Avatar on if you do me?



Until Drew's album goes platinum


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2009)

please man, gimmee something awesome, this pic is getting all old and boring


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 25, 2009)

I will regret this...... 
Hit me.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> *Until Drew's album goes platinum*



Oh God, We are never going to be able to get rid of them 




Meh hit me too


----------



## silentrage (Jan 25, 2009)

DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEt


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2009)

oh fuck, i love it!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh... My... God...





Yeah, you really did do your worst, didn't you, you big bully mod, you


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Meh hit me too





HaGGuS said:


> I will regret this......
> Hit me.





silentrage said:


> DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEt



Done!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 25, 2009)

Hit me. Its not like anyone will think I'm gay or anything.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> oh fuck, i love it!



At first it was some pimp sloth just chillin' in a cardboard box but it came out tiny, but it's not like you can go wrong with a mo'fuggin SLOTH anyway



caughtinamosh said:


> Oh... My... God...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait 'til Will Ferrell kicks your door down and takes his Weatherman costume back


----------



## thebhef (Jan 25, 2009)

If getting a random avatar will make strangers think I'm cool, then I'm game..


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2009)

haha true, sloths are the kings of the animal kingdom


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Hit me. Its not like anyone will think I'm gay or anything.





thebhef said:


> If getting a random avatar will make strangers think I'm cool, then I'm game..



I think I failed on both accounts here


----------



## thebhef (Jan 25, 2009)

aw


----------



## S-O (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm game!


----------



## silentrage (Jan 25, 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<<< LMAO FOR SHEEZY!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

hey, mine is pretty damn kool


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 25, 2009)

I deem myself false for my inability to tolerate the hideousness that is Yngwie...


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

S-O said:


> I'm game!



Done!



Demoniac said:


> I deem myself false for my inability to tolerate the hideousness that is Yngwie...



Heh, Matt changes his feminism av almost immediately, so you're only the second most false member of the board


----------



## S-O (Jan 25, 2009)

<-Lulz


----------



## liamh (Jan 25, 2009)

Lets have


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

Last one for tonight, see y'all in 12 hours or so.



liamh said:


> Lets have



Done!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 25, 2009)

Hook me up


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 25, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. Yeah I'm in too. But only if it's as creepy or more so than the avatar I already have.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

<<<<<you are a mind reader?? 


I call my son "Silly" all the time


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm down.


----------



## liamh (Jan 25, 2009)

haha, awesome!


----------



## sami (Jan 25, 2009)

thebhef's cracked me up the moast!!

 @ this thread. it's killin me!!


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 25, 2009)

go for it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha ok I'm up for this,

My av is lame anyway, it's a default


----------



## Senensis (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm scared, but I'll post here anyway. "shivers with fear"


----------



## lobee (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice thread, I'm in. Feel free to change my text too.


----------



## Bleak (Jan 25, 2009)

Pick me, Pick me!


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm up for an avatar change.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 25, 2009)

hah the lulz


----------



## COBHC (Jan 25, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

yup, do your worst! (this should be interesting)


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jan 25, 2009)

go for it


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 25, 2009)

This sounds intriguing. I'll take one


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 25, 2009)

oh oh pick me!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 25, 2009)

Well maybe Early Cuyler should retire until the next season of Squidbillies


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 25, 2009)

When I read the thread concept I just imagined everyone in the forum's avatars being the cover to Peter Frampton comes alive.

Make it happen


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude. New metal and me are like oil and water 

I'm up for another switch if you'd be kind enough


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 25, 2009)

Turns out i am a commie pinko barstard..


----------



## lobee (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know who that is but I'll run with it. I was expecting worse!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet! Mine is _awesomely_ creepy! 

EDIT: NO! The first one with the tools was gold!

2nd EDIT: Thaaanks dude!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 25, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Hook me up





Ibz_rg said:


> I'm down.





TheSixthWheel said:


> This thread is hilarious. Yeah I'm in too. But only if it's as creepy or more so than the avatar I already have.





CatPancakes said:


> go for it





Dusty201087 said:


> Haha ok I'm up for this,
> 
> My av is lame anyway, it's a default





lobee said:


> Nice thread, I'm in. Feel free to change my text too.





Senensis said:


> I'm scared, but I'll post here anyway. "shivers with fear"





COBHC said:


> count me in





Brendan G said:


> I'm up for an avatar change.





Bleak said:


> Pick me, Pick me!





Gain_Junkie93 said:


> go for it





Plug said:


> yup, do your worst! (this should be interesting)





wannabguitarist said:


> oh oh pick me!





HamBungler said:


> This sounds intriguing. I'll take one





HammerAndSickle said:


> When I read the thread concept I just imagined everyone in the forum's avatars being the cover to Peter Frampton comes alive.
> 
> Make it happen





Bobo said:


> Well maybe Early Cuyler should retire until the next season of Squidbillies




Whew! I think that's all of you!

EDIT: for all the guys who noticed their avs changed a couple of times, I'm pulling all these pics straight off other sites and sometimes chage them a bit so they look good within the size limit.

Also, lobee, I tried changing your title to "President Of The Ed Roman Cheer Squad" but it wouldn't let me Alex turned off a lot of mod powers when he took over, it seems.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2009)

Do me!!!


----------



## lobee (Jan 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Also, lobee, I tried changing your title to "President Of The Ed Roman Cheer Squad" but it wouldn't let me




Ed Roman Asshole


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 25, 2009)

do me please!!!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 26, 2009)

just noticed my new avatar


----------



## COBHC (Jan 26, 2009)

mmm fried chicken , atleast i hope thats what that is


----------



## silentrage (Jan 26, 2009)

More guidos for avatars!


----------



## Elysian (Jan 26, 2009)

i'll take one


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2009)

yes please.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Do me!!!





Se7enMeister said:


> do me please!!!!!





Elysian said:


> i'll take one





ShawnFjellstad said:


> yes please.



Done!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, just wow..

btw is that a dude or a chick?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

I want to say it's a guy but I don't know for sure, I guess I'll leave you to decide on your own


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 26, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> wow, just wow..
> 
> btw is that a dude or a chick?





DDDorian said:


> I want to say it's a guy but I don't know for sure, I guess I'll leave you to decide on your own



I think that is willaim Hung from American Idol


----------



## Dan (Jan 26, 2009)

hahahaha i like... EY GRINGO!


----------



## daybean (Jan 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## petereanima (Jan 26, 2009)

this thread rules!



HaGGuS said:


> Turns out i am a commie pinko barstard..



one of us you are now, Komrad!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh crap, which one of you bastard mods got to me?



twiztedchild said:


> I think that is willaim Hung from American Idol



Could be, not being American or an Idol fan I wouldn't have a clue. I'm gonna assume he didn't win?


----------



## loktide (Jan 26, 2009)

hit me!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

daybean said:


> im in





loktide said:


> hit me!



Done!


----------



## loktide (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Oh crap, which one of you bastard mods got to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, not being American or an Idol fan I wouldn't have a clue. I'm gonna assume he didn't win?



no. 



But, for some reason he got a record deal out of it 

these are his Albums 

Google Music: William Hung


----------



## petereanima (Jan 26, 2009)

loktide said:


>


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 26, 2009)

^
|
lol

I'd like to take part in this game of yours.


----------



## Jagw (Jan 26, 2009)

Hit me, as long as it's not illegal in more than one country!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

Mephistopheles said:


> ^
> |
> lol
> 
> I'd like to take part in this game of yours.





Jagw said:


> Hit me, as long as it's not illegal in more than one country!



Done!


----------



## Jagw (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, where'd you find a picture of me? I love it


----------



## Mvotre (Jan 26, 2009)

hey awesome mod. can i get a fancy avatar as my first?  choose wisely


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

Mvotre said:


> hey awesome mod. can i get a fancy avatar as my first?  choose wisely



Sounds like a threat to me, I should ban you But, because I'm awesome and whatnot, have a new av instead. It was originally Tom Selleck in speedos, but 100x100 pixels does not do him justice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

Can i go again? Mine isn't quite postwhory enough


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll go for one.


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA! I just noticed mine.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 26, 2009)

<- Wow....sextastic


----------



## st2012 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I haz?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 26, 2009)

Hit me brotha.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can i go again? Mine isn't quite postwhory enough



Pfft, everyone loves your new avatar Maybe later



TonalArchitect said:


> I'll go for one.





st2012 said:


> Can I haz?





yellowv said:


> Hit me brotha.



Done!


----------



## Elysian (Jan 26, 2009)

mines awesome


----------



## st2012 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 26, 2009)

Im down for one


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2009)

Fine.

I'm in.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 26, 2009)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> Im down for one





Rick said:


> Fine.
> 
> I'm in.



Done!


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2009)

Now that's better. 

I'm keeping that one.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 26, 2009)

I likes my avatard


----------



## Jason (Jan 27, 2009)

Fuck it why not..


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 27, 2009)

Jason said:


> Fuck it why not..



BAM!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 27, 2009)

^ I thought i got the worst avatar, looks like i didn't!


----------



## _detox (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have one at all..


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 27, 2009)

_detox said:


> I don't have one at all..



Let me help you with that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you change mine now?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow this thread rules. I could use a supreme avatar. Hook me up!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 27, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Wow this thread rules. I could use a supreme avatar. Hook me up!



Fo' sho'



Stealthtastic said:


> Can you change mine now?



Tell ya what, if the thread reaches 500 (constructive) posts I might look into it. Until then you'll have to come to terms with being well-Hung


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

<3 Thug Life


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is chocked full of win.

Sticky this a.s.a.p. 
Remember...This way to progress. ------->


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jan 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Now that's better.
> 
> I'm keeping that one.



Mega milk


----------



## Mvotre (Jan 27, 2009)

mine is just the maximum in awesome 
now all you guys can be jealous


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 27, 2009)

So this is why everyone's been looking funny lately.


----------



## CapenCyber (Jan 27, 2009)

Hit me up!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 27, 2009)

Done! Catch y'all on da flipside, y0. Bedtime.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 27, 2009)

Chubby Checker Limbo Party!



Thank you, I am pleased.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it's time for me to get rid of the Gray Fox. 

Hit me! Or wait a second. Can I get a double or a split?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 27, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> I think it's time for me to get rid of the Gray Fox.
> 
> Hit me! Or wait a second. Can I get a double or a split?



Pfft, you're lucky I don't ban you for that signature of yours! If you can name a single thing about Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer playing shirtless volleyball that is in any way gay then you can be mod for a day* Anyway, enjoy your new av!

























































*DISCLAIMER* - not gonna happen


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 27, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Fo' sho'
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what, if the thread reaches 500 (constructive) posts I might look into it. Until then you'll have to come to terms with being well-Hung



your probably going to lock it at 499 posts


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jan 28, 2009)

Why the hell not. Hit me.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 28, 2009)

^^Done!


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 28, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Pfft, you're lucky I don't ban you for that signature of yours! If you can name a single thing about Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer playing shirtless volleyball that is in any way gay then you can be mod for a day* Anyway, enjoy your new av!
> *DISCLAIMER* - not gonna happen


I like it! And I don't remember who said "Who think's that Top Gun ISN'T a gay film?"


----------



## Bobby (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to play.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll take one.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll gladly take one


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 28, 2009)

do me in the ass....:-|


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh change me! Please tell me I haven't missed out on this.


----------



## reptillion (Jan 28, 2009)

I need an avatar! Make it hilarious


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 28, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I want to play.





bulletbass man said:


> I'll take one.





gatesofcarnage said:


> I'll gladly take one





asmegin_slayer said:


> do me in the ass....:-|





TheHandOfStone said:


> Oooh change me! Please tell me I haven't missed out on this.





reptillion said:


> I need an avatar! Make it hilarious



Done!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh wow, this is just what I wanted!!!1

Thanks DDDorian.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 29, 2009)

That is by far the best thing ever. thank you so much DDDorian


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 29, 2009)

I LOVES DOLPHINS!!!


----------



## Nerina (Jan 31, 2009)

Can I have one?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm game - let's see what ya got!


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 31, 2009)

Nerina said:


> Can I have one?





Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm game - let's see what ya got!



Done?


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 31, 2009)

can I haz avatars?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 31, 2009)

Can i get another one? Mine is scaring people


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 31, 2009)

Ooh can I have one too?
Pretty please?


----------



## lobee (Feb 1, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Can i get another one? Mine is scaring people


And mine's not scaring people _enough_. I feel you could have done better DDDorian...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 1, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> Ooh can I have one too?
> Pretty please?


 
 On one condition. 



...



...



...



You must let us throw the ultra balls at you.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 1, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> can I haz avatars?





Snorelax said:


> Ooh can I have one too?
> Pretty please?



Done!



yellowv said:


> Can i get another one? Mine is scaring people



That's sorta the idea, isn't it?


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 1, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1366151 said:


> On one condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 okay
At least they aren't master balls.



Thanks DDDorian!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 1, 2009)

*throws ultra balls* XD


----------



## yellowv (Feb 2, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> That's sorta the idea, isn't it?



Yeah you've got a point


----------



## tian (Feb 2, 2009)

This explains so much...

Can I join?


----------



## punisher911 (Feb 2, 2009)

This game does look fun.


----------



## omentremor (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll sacrifice my picture with mike amott in the name of comedy.....


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 2, 2009)

tian said:


> This explains so much...
> 
> Can I join?





punisher911 said:


> This game does look fun.





omentremor said:


> I'll sacrifice my picture with mike amott in the name of comedy.....



Done!


----------



## amonb (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm game... stick it in and snap it off!


----------



## punisher911 (Feb 2, 2009)

"My mom says to be a lesbian, you have to lick alot of carpet." Eric Cartman.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

do me like a schoolgirl


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 2, 2009)

amonb said:


> I'm game... stick it in and snap it off!





Panterica said:


> do me like a schoolgirl



Done!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!



whhaaaaaaaatttt?
    

awesome


----------



## Nerina (Feb 2, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done?



<-----  !!


----------



## Groff (Feb 2, 2009)

Nerina said:


> <-----  !!



 I was wondering what happened to your avatar


----------



## tian (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess I don't have to worry about my vitamin R deficiencies anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 2, 2009)

I also want one!


----------



## amonb (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Do me too if your still doing it. xD


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I also want one!





PlagueX1 said:


> Do me too if your still doing it. xD



Done!

EDIT: Hufschmid obviously wasn't impressed.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 3, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!
> 
> EDIT: Hufschmid obviously wasn't impressed.




 I want a bacon one


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im anxious to see mine....probably a bad thing


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Quite possibly


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, that was awesome.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 4, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ^^Quite possibly



Hahaha, who the hell is that?


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 4, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Hahaha, who the hell is that?



That's George Michael, in a photo I can only assume was taken moments after his toilet incident


----------



## thebhef (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think this avatar commands the respect that I know in my heart I deserve. Help!


----------



## Johann (Feb 17, 2009)

i can has new avatar?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2009)

I need a new one, im scaring users.


----------



## reptillion (Feb 17, 2009)

Ryan requests stealthtastics old avatar.


----------



## thebhef (Feb 17, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Ryan requests stealthtastics old avatar.



This is just confusing enough to work...


----------



## reptillion (Feb 17, 2009)

How is it confusing 
Me gets his avatar, even though morality dictates we rid the forum of that image, then he get my emo avatar, which i dont know why i still have


----------



## thebhef (Feb 17, 2009)

you should just steal his avatar now. You don't need to wait for dorian to do it. Expedite the baffulation and so forth


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 18, 2009)

Johann said:


> i can has new avatar?



Done!



thebhef said:


> I don't think this avatar commands the respect that I know in my heart I deserve. Help!



Are you trying to suggest that that crudely-rendered drawing of Megaman licking a lollypop is somehow UNDIGNIFIED?!?!?!?! I'll think about it



Stealthtastic said:


> I need a new one, im scaring users.





reptillion said:


> Ryan requests stealthtastics old avatar.



Done. Stealth, you owe me


----------



## Johann (Feb 18, 2009)

this one is terrific!


----------



## abysmalrites (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like avatar to have and hold


----------



## thebhef (Feb 18, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Are you trying to suggest that that crudely-rendered drawing of Megaman licking a lollypop is somehow UNDIGNIFIED?!?!?!?! I'll think about it


----------



## reptillion (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont trust the way this is going...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 18, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very clever on your part. And i guess i should probably consider starting a mod appreciation thread to get that IOU out of the way eh?


----------



## Benjo230 (Feb 18, 2009)

ima in ur thred wantin an avatar


puhlease


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 19, 2009)

DOOOOO IT DDDORIAN! *I CHOOSE YOU*


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 20, 2009)

Done, done and done!


----------



## GrumpysGuitars (Feb 20, 2009)

Screw it. Don't have one anyways. Hit me.

(*please be cool* )


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 20, 2009)

^^What could be cooler than Skulletor himself?


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## GrumpysGuitars (Feb 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ^^What could be cooler than Skulletor himself?



fan tas tic


----------



## Benjo230 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh mine is full of win, everyone loves a little Borris


----------



## thebhef (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so far behind the curve. My image needs a new avatar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done, done and done!



Oh lawdz.

Im actually liking it


----------



## Bound (Feb 21, 2009)

I think Bound needs some DDDorian love


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 21, 2009)

Bound said:


> I think Bound needs some DDDorian love



Done!



thebhef said:


> I'm so far behind the curve. My image needs a new avatar



I'll give you the same deal I gave Stealth - once the thread reaches 500 (productive) posts I'll think about it



CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh lawdz.
> 
> Im actually liking it



Doesn't get any more metal than the Cookie Monster, even if he does enjoy chowing down on his first-print _Altars Of Madness_ gatefold


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 21, 2009)

have fun with an avatar with me!


----------



## Bound (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is so spot on! I don't think I could ever top this one myself.  Thanks man!


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 22, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> have fun with an avatar with me!



Done!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

DO ME!!!



uhhhh....


do me an avatar, that is


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 23, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> DO ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done! I even flipped it so you and the rest of your species could read it properly


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done! I even flipped it so you and the rest of your species could read it properly



 to you too!!

P.S.

I love it


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 23, 2009)

May I have a different one please? 

K Thnx Bai


----------



## Flux_Architect (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't have an Avatar....can you give me one please?

Thank You..please drive through.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 23, 2009)

i am way too lazy to find an avatar of my own, this sounds like a solid solution to this problem


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 23, 2009)

i like it but i have no idea what it is


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 24, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> I don't have an Avatar....can you give me one please?
> 
> Thank You..please drive through.





EliNoPants said:


> i am way too lazy to find an avatar of my own, this sounds like a solid solution to this problem



Done!



Mindcrime1204 said:


> May I have a different one please?
> 
> K Thnx Bai



You roll the dice, you pay the price, chum.



MorbidTravis said:


> i like it but i have no idea what it is



Neither, but I'd eat one


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 24, 2009)

cool can i have one ?


----------



## botoxfox (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd very much like one.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Feb 24, 2009)

NEVERMIND I FIGURED OUT HOW TO CHANGE MINE.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 24, 2009)

i luv this thread


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 25, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> cool can i have one ?





botoxfox said:


> I'd very much like one.



Done!


----------



## Piro (Feb 26, 2009)

Lets roll the dice again and see what happens.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 26, 2009)

Can i have another one, this one is getting boring.


----------



## lobee (Feb 26, 2009)

Piro said:


> Lets roll the dice again and see what happens.....





Stealthtastic said:


> Can i have another one, this one is getting boring.





+1
I appreciate the effort, but this avatar makes me schluffenseite.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Feb 26, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can i have another one, this one is getting boring.



Maybe you're boring your avatar.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 26, 2009)

Fine, I'll make a game of it - whichever of you three lads (Piro, Stealthtastic and lobee) has the last post in this thread six hours from now gets a new av. A terrible punishment awaits the other two. Do you accept this noble quest?

EDIT: to clarify, that's not a question. You accept


----------



## lobee (Feb 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Fine, I'll make a game of it - whichever of you three lads (Piro, Stealthtastic and lobee) has the last post in this thread six hours from now gets a new av. A terrible punishment awaits the other two. Do you accept this noble quest?
> 
> EDIT: to clarify, that's not a question. You accept




Aye sir. Most willingly.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 27, 2009)

...well that was uneventful. You have been granted an additional 24 hours to complete this challenge. Use them wisely, or something.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my Pingu, but I'm bored. Go for it.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 27, 2009)

Done!


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 27, 2009)

You bastard


----------



## lobee (Feb 27, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ...well that was uneventful. You have been granted an additional 24 hours to complete this challenge. Use them wisely, or something.



Boooooo-urns



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You bastard


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2009)

That is the funniest thing I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Piro (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry about the lack of compitition, had to sleep for school...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 27, 2009)

ok


----------



## lobee (Feb 27, 2009)

Piro said:


> Sorry about the lack of compitition, had to sleep for school...






Stealthtastic said:


> ok


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 27, 2009)

lobee said:


>



I am going to slap you in the face.


----------



## lobee (Feb 27, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I am going to slap you in the face.


Ooh she bangs, she bangs.


For a tone deaf Chinaman with a badass porn name and such a charming smile you sure are violent.


----------



## Covenant (Feb 27, 2009)

I do


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 27, 2009)

Covenant said:


> I do



You, my friend, get a bonus challenge all of your own - change that obnoxious shit in your user details within 24 hours or I'm banning you. What are you, like, twelve?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 27, 2009)

lobee said:


> Ooh she bangs, she bangs.
> 
> For a tone deaf Chinaman with a badass porn name and such a charming smile you sure are violent.



Its a videogame name 



DDDorian said:


> You, my friend, get a bonus challenge all of your own - change that obnoxious shit in your user details within 24 hours or I'm banning you. What are you, like, twelve?



Just ban him for the lulz


----------



## lobee (Feb 27, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> You, my friend, get a bonus challenge all of your own - change that obnoxious shit in your user details within 24 hours or I'm banning you. What are you, like, twelve?


Holy homophobia Batman!



Stealthtastic said:


> Its a videogame name


Where can one procure this William Hung videogame you speak of?



Stealthtastic said:


> Just ban him for the lulz


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

lobee said:


> Ooh she bangs, she bangs.
> 
> 
> For a tone deaf Chinaman with a badass porn name and such a charming smile you sure are violent.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

i posted here!


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

ME TOO!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow what a spammer.


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

he said last one to post so I'm doming just that....


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

But the deadline isn't for another 5 hours. You two can sleep, I'll wake you up before it ends.


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

more like 4 hours but yea....


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn. I play dirty.


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

lobee said:


> Damn. I play dirty.



dirtier than a polynesian hooker


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah so you've met Stealthy's mom? Where'd he go anyhow?

I insult with love. 


 _* lobee also loves Polynesian hookers while insulting them

* lobee wants to point out that he meant love in the biblical sense....coitus 
_


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

thats the best way to insult


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

what what


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

in the butt


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

You know he just awards the new avatar by posts right? Just give up now..


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

lawl


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

Im probably going to go play some CoD4 cause its double xp weekend so ill see you later


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

double lawl


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually im not going to lose, so ill listen to some Omnomnom then sleep, then wake up on time and post


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

"Refresh"

































"What Stealthtastic will be pressing more furiously than a teenager in a strip club bathroom"








"Hey-OOOOOH!"




















*goes to bed and lets Stealth win*


Is it a ploy?! 

[action=lobee]just wants to make Stealth work for it.[/action]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## DDDorian (Feb 28, 2009)

Stealthtastic wins! Flawless victory! Your prizes will be presented momentarily. Losers, check your profiles


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)

yay

what do i get lol


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 28, 2009)

You get a new avatar as well as the knowledge that if you ask for another one I'm banning you


----------



## Piro (Feb 28, 2009)

wow, what you did was.....um....special


----------



## lobee (Feb 28, 2009)

I deserve it for letting stealth win. If I wanted to be a cock I would've waited until he posted and let him get pwned by "automerged double post" while I sunk one in at the buzzer, but I was having too much fun.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, hit me up with a new avatar Oh Mighty Mods!!


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool can i have one too!!??


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 31, 2009)

can I haz new avatar?


----------



## ugmung (Mar 31, 2009)

hit me!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadyDvaey, ugmumg: done!

BurialWithin, scottro202: no double-dipping!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 13, 2009)

im down


----------



## COBHC (Apr 13, 2009)

this one has served me well , but its time for a change

hit me


----------



## ShreddyESP (Apr 13, 2009)

I can haz?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 14, 2009)

May I have an avatar? Pretty please, sir?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck it, do me. I'm updating my avatar soon anyway.


----------



## Piledriver (Apr 14, 2009)

hit me


----------



## MikeH (Apr 14, 2009)

I choose a new one.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't have an avatar...

Still making them?


----------



## willybman (Apr 17, 2009)

Me!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2009)

"Ayo, DJ!!!!!! HIT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up DUH DUH Dorian


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 18, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Hit me up DUH DUH Dorian



Whaa? You dont like the sloth?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Whaa? You dont like the sloth?



You bastard, I knew it was you. 

At least I have a badass profile pic now.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 18, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> You bastard, I knew it was you.
> 
> At least I have a badass profile pic now.


Dude - you know that sloth is the  of the animal world.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2009)

More like the sleepy fat ninja that never quite really wanted to be a ninja but pretended he wanted to be a ninja anyways.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 18, 2009)

Forgot about this thread - you'll get your new avs soon, kids, so strap yourselves in!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 18, 2009)

WHATS GOING ON IN H ERE


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright, I think that's everyone (aside from the double-dippers, anyway)


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Alright, I think that's everyone (aside from the double-dippers, anyway)


 
I request a new one


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2009)

oh shit unexpected!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll take one.
Now give me a new avatar please


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> More like the sleepy fat ninja that never quite really wanted to be a ninja but pretended he wanted to be a ninja anyways.



i heard sloths can be pretty damn fast when they need to be. i dunno if that's true or not though. never seen one in action.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 20, 2009)

AVTAR NOWZ!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 22, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> I'll take one.
> Now give me a new avatar please





Adamh1331 said:


> AVTAR NOWZ!



Done!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 22, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Done!



Thanks I'm so badass now!!!


----------



## guitarjerry (Apr 23, 2009)

Why is it certain people get to have big animated avatars and I don't. I have seen at least one or two.

It won't let me add an animated avatar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2009)

Im bored of mine again, hit me up Dorian the Flying Elephant.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 24, 2009)

Nobody will take my ewok from me! Since I posted, shoot me and let's see what you got!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 24, 2009)

Do your worst


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 24, 2009)

Bahh I want another


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 24, 2009)

guitarjerry said:


> Why is it certain people get to have big animated avatars and I don't. I have seen at least one or two.
> 
> It won't let me add an animated avatar.



Members who contributed were given access to stuff like a bigger PM inbox, animated avatars, imagehosts and junk like that. Alex doesn't really do the whole contribution thing and mods can't give people animated avatars, so at this point the only people who can use animated avs are those who could do so before the changeover.



Stealthtastic said:


> Im bored of mine again, hit me up Dorian the Flying Elephant.





Herb Dorklift said:


> Bahh I want another



No double-dipping! (especially you Stealth)


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 24, 2009)

But mine sucks!

I'm too lazy to find my own... 

I have no arms see.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 24, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> But mine sucks!
> 
> I'm too lazy to find my own...
> 
> I have no arms see.



The thread title is "Want a *new* avatar?", not "Want a *good* avatar?" You roll the dice, you pay the price.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 24, 2009)

Boo!

Booo-erns!

PS, what's a security token? Everytime I go to quick reply it won't let me post because


> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Apr 24, 2009)

I am avatar deprived, throw me one!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 24, 2009)

Can i have a new one??? Please??


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 24, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The thread title is "Want a *new* avatar?", not "Want a *good* avatar?" You roll the dice, you pay the price.


 
Haha, shot him down good...


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 25, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Nobody will take my ewok from me! Since I posted, shoot me and let's see what you got!





wannabguitarist said:


> Do your worst





polydeathsphere said:


> I am avatar deprived, throw me one!



Done!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> No double-dipping! (especially you Stealth)



Its probably like quadrouple dipping by now


----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 25, 2009)

AHHHHH, 
Took me way to long to even find this thread. 
Hit me!


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 25, 2009)

Be gentle. Or not...either way...


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 27, 2009)

polydeathsphere said:


> I am avatar deprived, throw me one!



your new one is pure win!!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Please change my avatar

mainly because of this...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2009)

boooooyaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 3, 2009)

WTF...
what is my avatar now?

YOU can do better than this Kim Jong puppet!!!


Nevermind...I'll help myself


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

Pfft, it went from being a Kim Jong-Il avatar to a totally-unrelated Team America avatar. Ingrate

Kornfyousd, hooked you up Also, that pimp suit is sharp


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Pfft, it went from being a Kim Jong-Il avatar to a totally-unrelated Team America avatar. Ingrate
> 
> Kornfyousd, hooked you up Also, that pimp suit is sharp


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 3, 2009)

gracias DDDorian


----------



## liamh (Jun 3, 2009)

Can i have seconds?
Pleeease?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 3, 2009)

mine is getting old, if you dont mind.


----------



## Bound (Jun 3, 2009)

Where the hell do you find this stuff man?

Hilarious shit.

I'm still in love with mine, I laugh every time I login

Konfyouzd's is messed.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm game, let's see what I get!!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey man, time for a refresher.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 4, 2009)

Meh... you ain't so tough... show me what ya got!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 4, 2009)

mine is just uber sick so..


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 4, 2009)

I require a new one, need something that will make me say "WTF"!!


----------



## wookie606 (Jun 4, 2009)

meep?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 5, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> I require a new one, need something that will make me say "WTF"!!



some ideas:








wookie606 said:


> meep?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha, if your still doing it Im up for whatevaa.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 6, 2009)

The built-in avatar resizer dealio stopped working on me so I have to resize everything manually. Sucks, but I'll get to all y'all eventually.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2009)

I noticed that. I can give any regular member an avatar of any size but I can not give myself or any other mod one bigger then 100x100. I accidently changed someones avatar to a pic half the size of my screen before I realised.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 7, 2009)

Really? Whenever I try it won't let me add any avatars bigger than 80x80 to anyone at all. Man, if I could give people table-breaking huge avatars the forum would be trashed by now


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 8, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I noticed that. I can give any regular member an avatar of any size but I can not give myself or any other mod one bigger then 100x100. I accidently changed someones avatar to a pic half the size of my screen before I realised.


Ya got a screenshot of the results? I wanna see this.


----------

